# Satin Balls TOTAL CEREAL



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, I would like to make Satin Balls but I can't find Total cereal in Canada. Can anyone suggest something else?

Thanks so much.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

President's Choice 7 reasons. It's much healthier than Total anyway!


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks so much BowWowMeow. Just called my grocery store. They have President's Choice 7 Grain, I wonder if this would be the same?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sure it would. My great dane loves satin balls though he wont eat his kibble the same day.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is the stuff I'm talking about: President's Choice - PC Organics 7 Reasons Multigrain Cereal customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

This is my favorite Satin Balls recipe... and it doesn't contain any specific kind of cereal:

5 lbs ground beef (the fatty kind)
8 eggs with shells
16oz Philadelphia or other cream cheese
4 packets gelatin
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 cup rolled oats
1 jar natural peanut butter
4 Tbsp honey

Form into balls and feed as needed. Freeze any extras.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Biewer-Terrier-Satin-Ball-recipe-for-dogs-who-won't-eat
The original recipie calls for Total but you can use others similar to it. I've used it for a dog that had liver cancer and wouldn't eat. It worked great!


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help. I called all the grocery stores and none of them had 7 Reasons so my husband went out to find something similar. He came back with 7 reasons from NO Frills which is one of the ones I called. So we are starting to make our Satin Balls now. Again thanks so much.


----------

